# Tallia Suits



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Any opinions good, bad or indifferent? I know its OTR, but I saw one I like (the color and pattern).

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## DavidRichards (Feb 9, 2006)

Tallia is a well made (U.S.A) suit. They are comparable to Jack Victor, and Joseph Abboud. At the end of the day, if you like the pattern and the price is right - go for it!

David Richards
Baron's Wholesale Clothes
eSuit / eTuxedo / eCufflink / eBlazer


----------



## Haystack (Mar 17, 2005)

Manufactured by Hartz and Co in Maryland. 

My local men's store sells Tallia, HSM, Abboud, and Austin Reed so I have tried them on but never purchased one. They seem to me to be a step up from HSM and on par with Abboud. overstock.com has some on sale now for around $300.


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

The fit and constructions is very good.

Trevor L. Furbay
Proprietor

ROMUALDO TAILORING CO.
www.romualdo.com


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have had great experience with Tallia. In fact the one I am wearing today always gets a compliment or two. 

I agree that they are about on the level of Jack Victor.


----------



## BLACKCAT (Nov 25, 2004)

I was under the impression that all the suits mentioned in comparisons are fused. Can anyone confirm if the Tallia line is fused also.



Smooth as silk...


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I have one and it's definately fused. It's also gorgeous and has very good drape for a fused suit. I don't regret a single dime that I spent on it.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## demeis (Jan 12, 2005)

I've had opposite expereinces with tallia. I think they aren't that great of a line. I found them to be cheaply made. I don't think they are on the same level as Jack Victor and would gladdly take a JV suit over Tallia. That and the fact that their customer service s*****. Long story short tried to get a piece of cloth from them to fix a pair of pants and they said they don't do that and they don't sell pants one at a time and the guy on the phone said i should just buy a new tux. He then called me a liar when i told him canali does it all the time. Basically i will never buy from them again nor would i want to cause their garmets aren't that great but you can tell a lot about a company by the people who run it.


----------



## AndreMcGrath (Feb 1, 2006)

I have one made with a glossy Italian wool in a bold blue that is stunning. I showed up for a yellow pages photo shoot two weeks back with a Zegna, two Hickey Freemans and the Tallia, and our photographer, stylist and marketing person all chose the Tallia immediately. It always get comments, something I can't say for my much more expensive suits.

It is clearly fused, but still has a very nice drape. We'll have to see how it holds up over time.

I probably would not have gambled with a Tallia, but it was on sale for about $275, and like I said, the fabric was stunning. For me, it was a good choice.



Mark


----------



## Magicman (Oct 6, 2005)

Can anyone comment as to the cut/style of these suits? Obviously, the name is Italian but it is produced by Hartz, an American company. Is the cut more Italian or leaning more toward the American side of things (vents, buttons stance, gorge, sleeves and sleeve buttons, etc...?)??


----------



## AlonzoMosely (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry if this is a dumb question - is Tallia the same as Tallia Uomo?


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your input.

Paul

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------

